# New Oil! Mobil 1 ESP 0W-30



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Just curious but why do you think changing the MFG recommended oil weigh would be better? I would stay with the 5-30W Mobile 1 myself, the engine was designed to run that weight. There is a recent thread on cold starting the CTD at -37 degrees with no issue and without a block heater. I myself have started mine at +5 degrees with no problem. Also, the Mobil 1 5-40W does not meet the same requirements and the CTD is not a MBenz, read the label and then read your owners manual for your oil specifications.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

warloc said:


> Just curious but why do you think changing the MFG recommended oil weigh would be better? I would stay with the 5-30W Mobile 1 myself, the engine was designed to run that weight. There is a recent thread on cold starting the CTD at -37 degrees with no issue and without a block heater. I myself have started mine at +5 degrees with no problem. Also, the Mobil 1 5-40W does not meet the same requirements and the CTD is not a MBenz, read the label and then read your owners manual for your oil specifications.


I'm almost positive that it states in the owners manual that a Dexos 2, 0W-30 can be used in the CTD in areas that are considered "cold weather climates".


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

The 0W-30 is good all year round for the Diesel. It has better cold flow properties than the 5W-30 and has the same high temp properties. Cold flow helps even above zero, less drag and faster flow means less startup wear and tear. You have to forget the 0W notion it is just for artic conditions although it shines there. Just look at how many vehicles use Mobil 1 0W-40 year round.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I'm almost positive that it states in the owners manual that a Dexos 2, 0W-30 can be used in the CTD in areas that are considered "cold weather climates".


Strangely enough only the Mobil 1 ESP in 0W-40 has the Dexos2 licensing/recommendation (with no engines I know that would use or require it).

0W-30 and 5W-30 both have the ACEA C3 rating which is an acceptable substitute according to the US manual though:

Mobil 1 ESP X1 0W-30
Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30


I'm trying to find out if ACEA C4 is an acceptable replacement for C3 oil in the Cruze. Wouldn't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oil is more complicated then simple numbers or manual recommendations suggest, haters usually don't understand and take the path of least resistance.

how about cold flow properties and viscosity is not always a linear relationship, most people don't know that.

unless you live down south, a 0w-30 is about as good as you'll get for this car.


----------

